# Oh no.... BFP yesterday, much lighter today :(



## wlovew

I was excited to take another test this morning and hopeful that it would be darker (took 3 yesterday - clearblue easy digi was "pregnant 1-2", first response was a definite second line, wondfo was a very faint line but it was there). It was much lighter than yesterday's tests :( Is this a sign of a chemical pregnancy? I am 11 DPO, AF due in 3 more days. Scared now that I got excited and I shouldn't have...I changed my signature and everything, now I feel silly :blush:

I attached my 3 tests from yesterday, they're all together, and the one from this morning...
 



Attached Files:







smalltests.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 44









faintline.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## emma4g63

is it just the cheapie you used today#
i wouldnt base it on that alone... 

taking one the next morning wouldnt neccasarily show progression as it can take 48 hrs atleast in early stage

and also may depend on urine used...

and those cheapies are just bad for light lines etc..
try not worry
take another FRER tommorow


----------



## emma4g63

o and thats a pretty good dark line for 11dpo!!


----------



## wlovew

You think so? I used FMU yesterday and today. Tomorrow it should be darker then, right?


----------



## emma4g63

wlovew said:


> You think so? I used FMU yesterday and today. Tomorrow it should be darker then, right?

I wouldn't use a cheapie if u can help it 
I personally know they take a while to build darkness they just cone up faster the line 
A frer should be darker tommorow 
With fmu or smu 
Good luck


----------



## ellahopesky

Agree with above, cheapies aren't best at showing any progression with lines. If you what to check if use an frer in a couple days with fmu or another digi in about a week or so x


----------



## wlovew

Going to the doc Monday and my period will be 2 days late by then so it should come up for them! Then they should draw blood, right? To check my levels? Then a trans-vaginal ultrasound to see if there's a viable pregnancy coming along!!!! So hopeful!!!!


----------



## Buffyx

I agree with the ic thing. They were awful to me this cycle! Using a FRER is better if you are going to test.

For my next pregnancy, I won't be testing early either. Hope this is a sticky for you :)


----------



## wlovew

I have a second FR and CBE test that I will use probably Sunday, when my period is a day late! By then I should get a good, strong positive on the FR!!!


----------



## lisap2008

Looks the same to me , remember it can take 72 hours for HCG to double , I wouldn't call it a chemical yet.


----------



## wlovew

I am cramping like crazy, boobs are soooo sore like never before and the fatigue I had for a few days (almost gone today) was insane, I could hardly keep my eyes open Saturday through yesterday. Hoping the early positives and few symptoms are a good sign???? Also super frickin' constipated which I really hate. Went today and got some Raw Organic Vegan super prenatal vitamins, hoping they help. Wish my cough would go away, I'm afraid the coughing which induces a sort of bearing-down will pop it out LOL A little crazy, yes. I have my hopes very high that this baby sticks!!!!!!!


----------

